# DVD give away!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Well it is finally done.










Our new dvd 'North by Northeast' is out and I would love to give a few copies away to the members here on the board!

I'll keep it real simple, all you have to do is post up and your entered! I'll pick three winners at random and post up the winners next Monday.

I just wanted to thank everyone for their support over the years.

Good luck!

Here is a link to the trailer.

http://theswampers.com/vidoes.htm


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

count me in - thanks for the offer!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats! Looks great!

Ryan


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sign me up yo! 8)


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Viewed the trailer.........looks good!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you for the chance!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank you for the chance. That is one other kind of duck hunting I would love to try some time!!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

put me in too, dig deep!

*jumps up and down * oo oo pick me pick me pick me

ive been wanting to get in to waterfoul hunting this year...that only makes me the most perfect canidate


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> Hopefully your video is better than your football team!!!!!!!! oke:


Living in your own little world? oke:

Sign me up my kids love watching hunting shows.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Count me in

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Count me in please.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the chance to to win


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

sign me up please!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Count Me In


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bump :wink: 
No whammy, no whammy.....


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hopefully your video is better than your football team!!!!!!!! *

I went to the pre-season game last Friday night against the Titans.

they looked pretty good. It was 17-7 at the half. The only reason the titans scored was cause Brady through a pick in like the first 5 minutes! I wanted to see Moss play, but he is still on the bench.

It was raining cats and dogs!


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

ill take a chance to win!


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

sign me up looks pretty cool


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Howdy! Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh, I'm in


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

throw my name in the hat


----------



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

sign me up!

See ya in January...........

JW


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im in! Thanks!


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Swamp Man!

We appreciate your support, knowledge, and various/different hunting situations.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm In.. Thanks man!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Throw me in!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Count me in please! Thanks!


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks :beer:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I appreciate the chance. Thanks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm in,..i hope..


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

I am in, thanks, we appreciate it :beer:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity! Congrats on the new video!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Worth a shot right? I saw the trailer and it looked pretty sweet.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in...thanks! :beer:


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2003)

Please add me to the, "Im in list"! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm in....and Thanks.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm in.....thanks.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks and count me in.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

count me in....... :beer:


----------



## dekehunter (May 12, 2005)

Count me in too!


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

count me in :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

what the heck count me in too


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

count me in!!!!!! i like free hunting dvds


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

toss my hat in.....thanks


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

please add me, thanks


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Most Excellent!!! Count me in!!


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

put me down :beer:


----------



## amywc2009 (Aug 23, 2007)

add me plz


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I would like to be added also and thank you for the chance to win. Trailer looked good!!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Swamper, You can count me in. Best of luck this season.
:beer: Thanks alot,
duckjunky


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

count me in... thanks


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Please count me in and thank you for your support of Nodak!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Why not, Ill see if I can get lucky


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Im in Thanks the DVD looks good :beer:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Count me in! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Put me in the drawing too, please

Spoiler92


----------



## 2yd (Sep 11, 2006)

Always up for a little different video action

Thanks


----------



## jerad (Feb 4, 2005)

count me in too, thanks!


----------



## mallard mayhem (Jul 12, 2007)

put me in too!!! Thanks for the chance! I'll buy one if I dont win one!


----------

